# A New Year filled with New Possibilities!



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I promise myself this year will be different, even if I only take the tiniest of steps forward. I will improve, I will get better, I will be who I want to be. :banana


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like your attitude. Good luck! :banana


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Great attitude squizzy  

I'm working on that too, i'm getting myself into great shape because its a great first step as well as establishing what i call the 'Basic Essentials": (sleep/wake at certain time each day, abandon red meats/most cooked foods, lots of physical activity, lots of water and fresh air and i'm going to try and fast once a week because i read that it helps clear out your mind and give greater peace, take vitamins) basically just detoxify my whole body of nervous exhaustion and re-channeling my mind and take control of my thoughts to positive ones. Then i'll be taking college courses next spring!


----------

